# Marsilea Hirsuta and Blyxia Japonica



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guys. I have two plants that are giving me issues.

I had Blyxa Japonica in my 10 gallon tank, but it never rooted and died. I have the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 light, so maybe the light is not strong enough for that plant? (I can't seem to find any information --that I can understand-- about how strong the light is).

I also have Marsilea Hirsuta (grown emmersed) that hasn't necessarily died, but it's not doing anything either. At first it sent out a few runners and I was happy thinking it was going to do fine, but it hasn't sent out anymore runners, no new growth has emerged, and it's just been sitting there. I read it was a low light plant, so I though it would be ok. I shoved some osmocote (sp) root tabs in the substrate about a week ago, but still nothing.:/ 

Any thoughts on what went wrong and how I can improve?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Jealous of your lighting. That fixture should be plenty strong considering a 10 gallon isn't very tall.

I have accepted there are certain plants I can't grow to save my butt. Maybe this is one on your list?

One week is a short period in the planted world. Perhaps more patience is needed for them to settle in. Sorry I don't have anything useful to contribute.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

marsilea never did well for me emersed, once in the water though, they really took off. It is a low light plant in the sense that it will still grow under low light, albeit slowly. Give it more light and it will spread much faster.

Unfortunately my experience with blyxa was cut short when I accidentally melted it while dosing metricide. whoops.


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

andakin: I've had the plants in the tank for a month (I should have stated that). This is my first time doing a planted tank, so I wasn't sure if it was me, or the tank/plants.

Ao: Yeah, I always hear that once in the water you'll see new submersed growth very quickly, but it's been a month and I've seen nothing. I watched a youtube video on how to plant the emmersed growth, but maybe I didn't do it right, or damaged too many roots when I tried to get the growing medium off the roots?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would give it another month. My marsilea took a long time to carpet, But I could always see it slowly growing 

I don't have experience with the planted+ lights. But If I remember correctly I have around 500PAR at substrate level and I initially grew my marsilea in an unshaded spot. It did eventually sneak into all the shaded areas, lol.


----------



## Galilea (Jan 6, 2015)

I'll give the Marsilea another month and see if anything happens. I'm not even seeing any new runners, so we'll see.

As far as the Blyxa Japonica, after some research I've seen that they need more acidic and soft water, whereas my water is more basic (around 8.4) and is very hard. Le sigh.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My water is around 7PH and very soft. That might also be the issue for you


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Blyxa Japonca is one of my someday plants! It's supposed to prefer lower than 7pH. I assume it's native in Japan. According to Japanese aquarium sites, it needs CO2 to flourish. Maybe your plant was not strong enough to start with?

I read some emmersed grown plants tend to be difficult to grow submerged. They are easier and look better to grow emmersed, so people grow emmersed to sell. 

Planted tank is somehow hard to maintain. I just started my second planted tank with some advanced plants. None of the plants are dead (yet), but without CO2, new leaves on colored plants are growing green


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I've found that with enough light, plants color up with or without CO2


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Planted+ and am dozing excel and iron, so it should be enough light? 

I planted them five days ago. I hope they will grow colorful once they are adjusted...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Again, I don't have experience with planted + but I have been told that it is more suited for a med light tank. 

I have some blyxa slowly melting in a bag, It has some BBA so i was reluctant to use it in my tanks, but I can experiment and let you know how it does for me in a jar


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

ao: Yes. Please let us know how it goes 

Galilea: When I shoved an iron tab in the substrate, it took more than two weeks to start noticing a difference. Your root tabs must be taking time to work as well.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I ran out of Jars, so uh... I'm just going to shove it in the blackworm jar with my pothos plant. 

Having kept the poor plant in a ziploc bag for a week may have set it back a bit.

I'll let you know hot it goes!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought I'd do an update. It looks like it's still alive


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yay! I always think not dying is a good sign


----------

